# Where to buy Front of House Equipment...??



## NewRecourse (May 9, 2013)

Hello Control Booth Friends.. Long time Reader, first time Poster.. As I wandered through all of the posts and the like attempting to look for information on my topic, I didn't find any - So if this is a re-post, I apologize in advance. 

I'm looking for a good and wonderful source for Front of House items for a theatre. Such as the Podiums the Ushers stand at to take tickets... (Ours are looking sad and tired and need to be replaced...) Theatre Stanchions, and other random furniture type things for the front of the house world that I might not know I need until I see it. 

Sadly, Google has failed me and I've been unable to actually locate a good source for that type of theatre equipment. Any help anyone might be willing to shoot my direction would be wonderful.

Thank you in advance..


----------



## Van (May 9, 2013)

Try these guys Movie Theater Supply and Equipment Solutions

There is another company... I thought their name was Barco but a quick look isn't proving fruitful. Anyway they manufacture a lot of industrial fixtures; benches, chairs, tables, sign holders, ashtrays and they like. I don't know about Stanchion though. 
Good luck


----------



## derekleffew (May 9, 2013)

NewRecourse said:


> ... I'm looking for a good and wonderful source for Front of House items for a theatre. Such as the Podiums the Ushers stand at to take tickets... (Ours are looking sad and tired and need to be replaced...) Theatre Stanchions, and other random furniture type things for the front of the house world that I might not know I need until I see it. ...


Does your city have a restaurant supply house? Not much different than a hostess station.


----------



## JohnD (May 9, 2013)

Don't forget good old Global Industrial: Search Results - GlobalIndustrial.com


----------



## np18358 (May 9, 2013)

For stanchions the best brand by far is Beltrac, which is made by Lavi Stanchions - Retractable Belt Crowd Control Posts they are a tad bit expensive (read: very expensive), but they sure are tough and will last a long time.


----------



## JohnD (May 10, 2013)

Another thought, how about seeking out a local cabinet maker. That way you and the cabinet maker could design something that is the right size and style to fit your venue, and build it to last using real materials and building techniques. You might also find someone locally who does laser etching or micro engraving so you could add the venue logo or name.


----------



## hjhillhouse (Dec 9, 2013)

Hi All- I'm being asked to come up with a source to purchase new freestanding ticket receptacles for our ticket takers. Yes, I could make them, but the short answer is that purchasing them is preferred. I'm having a heck of a time finding a source for these things. Google hasn't been very helpful. Any suggestions for sources? 
Thank you!
Heather


----------



## techieman33 (Dec 9, 2013)

Look at sites that sell rope and stanchion.


----------



## lighttechie5948 (Dec 9, 2013)

A theater I used to work at had a nice stand (think fancy master bathroom stand for tissues or toliet paper) with a fancy tissue box cover with a metal tin under it. Worked wonderfully. Matched the decorum in the lobby/theater.


----------

